
The Fable of Edward Snowden - JackFr
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fable-of-edward-snowden-1483143143
======
dbg31415
Dupe.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=http:%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Fartic...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=http:%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fthe-
fable-of-edward-
snowden-1483143143&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
grzm
From 16 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13296003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13296003)

